# 2011 Cruze Build



## Altair (Oct 12, 2017)

Hey everyone! 

Here is my idea for my build that is in process for my 2011 Cruze. A bit about her is that I bought her last year after selling my 1999 M3 for a more reliable auto with a stick shift. She currently popped 160k miles and is completely stock and she is going to be silver and black with a little bit of red highlights. I have seen and looked around on here and thought while i do this build I decided ill let everyone tag along that would like to!

My end goal is to have the following 

*New windshield* (_I bought it with a crack in going across it and ive been waiting to repair due to moving out and deciding to get married_)
*Tint* - im going to do limo black in the back rear windows and going to do factory in the front side windows
*Lowering springs *- was able to snag some off our classifieds - big thanks to N519AT (_they are Eibach_)
*Turbo/oil pressure gauge - *Also thanks to N519AT for the nice set you set me!
*Air intake *- I have heard that there was a slight difference between the Injen and K&N intakes. personally I would like to get the best hp gain possible so if anyone has used either please let me know about the gains you received.
*catless down-pipe *- dat airflow! lol
*exhaust *- I want to go with the Flowmaster Force 2 - this is due to its slight gain in sound as well as better airflow. Again if anyone has better experience I would love to hear it!
*Rims - *already purchased (_Vision 168 AutoBahn Wheels_) 
*Vynal wrapping -* black hood with an offset red strip going up the driver side / tail / and then the fat chrome block of grossness we get above the license plate (_and probably all the chrome trim_) / and the silver inside the car on the dash (_still a maybe_)
*New Interior -* I am wanting to swap my interior from the cream cloth interior it has (_with stains thanks to previous owner_) to new and improved black and red cloth (_this would be seats, door panels, dash, and probably the headliner_)
*Tune - * I was thinking about going with BNR on this one but again would like to hear what everyone has used and why they prefer it.

If there is any assistance on part information I would really love to hear about it before I purchase said items. Currently since it seems that I live beyond the wall in game of thrones. Once Michigan decides that it would like to have actual livable temperatures outside I will be starting work. It might even end up on youtube under _Tune and Hoon_ a channel my buddy started (it seriously just started, we did a single project so far on an old E36 318). There are a few photos of what she currently looks like as well attached.

Thanks!


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

Would definitely recommend getting the tune from Brian at Vermont Tuning. I have lots of experience dealing with him. He has done all of the tuning on my Cruze 1.4T for the past 3 years and I’ve never had any issues. I’ve had 20-30 different tune files for various different hardware modifications and every single one was spot on. That includes a completely custom GTX3071R turbo setup that I’m currently in the process of having tuned, Vermont Tuning is definitely the way to go.

Keep in mind that the driver doesn’t blow the motor, the tuner blows the motor.


----------



## Altair (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks for the info! Ill look into them as well. I decided why not have a fun daily due to no longer having an old M3. I was also thinking about doing the intake, downpipe, exhaust, and tune all in one go so when it gets tuned those additions can support it. Also i know the downpipe will throw a code due to the oxygen sensor so if anything that and the tune will get done at the same time.


----------



## Altair (Oct 12, 2017)

Due to repeated bad weather and getting married recently I have only put the air intake onto the cruze. I am loving the sounds it now makes when I shift!

I also was discussing with a friend a few days back about doing E85 flexfuel. I was wondering if anyone has any experience or information on the preformance gain or how it affects the car.


----------

